# Able Seaman



## AllisterSpeirs (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking to maybe get in touch with anyone who sailed on the last trip of the old Wiapawa of the Shaw Saville Line our finial port of call was Invercargel N.Z. The captains name was Murchison top block, best ship ever.I believe the ships bell was sent to the small town of Wiapawa, and now hangs up in one of the school rooms...


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Allister.


----------



## AllisterSpeirs (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to locate an old shipmate of mine who I sailed with on my very first trip on M.V.Tynewood of the Constantine Lines,we also sailed on the Gartwood and Louchwood ,at that time most of the deck crowd were from the Shetland and Orkney Islands really good all-round seamen.Kenny Bruce was his name, and was from Kirkwall..My home town was Stranraer I emigrated to Adelaide South Oz. in 2002.Still working as a painter and decorator,however Ive recently started a new business as a water and gold dowser,my website can be viewed at, www.groundwatersearchaust.au


----------



## AllisterSpeirs (Jan 2, 2013)

Dickyboy said:


> Welcome aboard Allister.


Hi Dickyboy I knew an A.B. called Abadan Joe he was from Greenock I believe he completed 21 trips to the Perishing gulf. I met him the night we sailed on M.V.Troutpool of Ropner Brothers,full Greenock crowd on deck. I did 14 months paid off in Moji Japan. Some of the crew names were,Jacky Maxwell,Jimmy Craig,Paul Power,Archie GORMLEY John Cuningham Wullie Smith the wee bosun was from Weerside one of the best seamen I ever sailed with, that was about 1960.....


----------

